# MudFury today



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I am about to head to mud fury in west monroe. If anyone wants to ride today in the West Monroe area, come out and look for me. I will be on a black brute with my son on the back. Come on out and enjoy a few beers with me as well as a pretty good ride. Also, don't forget about the ride/party on the 3rd at mudfury. From the sounds of it, I would not miss it. A mud park that is going to actually have fireworks. Gotta see this. Go to www.mudfury.com and check it out. It is on Philpot rd off of hwy 34, (just past WOLBFA make a left on philpot and go down about 3 miles.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Are you going up there tomorrow? If so hollar at me, I might try to go myself...I ended up home from the rig earlier than expected


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I am going to be out there tomorrow. Prolly all day. They are having a bon fire tomorrow night, and I think they are having fireworks. It sounds like a pretty good party/ride. Let me know if you are coming.


----------

